# blade rest or drop away for spot shooting?



## <3Venison (Oct 1, 2010)

Many of the guys I shoot with use a blade. Keep in mind with 3D, you have to remove all remnants of the target or your arrow will pop off when you draw back.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

But my question is is there an advantage or disadvantage to one or the other? Or should I just stick it out with my NAP?


----------



## patricknobumasa (Aug 6, 2012)

The less mechanics the less chance of inaccurate shots. Blade is what nearly 100% of the top pros shoot in spots.


----------



## <3Venison (Oct 1, 2010)

patricknobumasa said:


> The less mechanics the less chance of inaccurate shots. Blade is what nearly 100% of the top pros shoot in spots.


x2!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Both can be equally accurate. Properly set up, there isn't a real difference between the two. 

The only advantage to the blade is simplicity. It's easier to seen when it's not functioning. 

A drop away can slowly begin to malfunction and cause poor scores, yet appear to be working fine. A friend who shoots a drop away began by dropping a couple of points. Like most realist, he thought it was operator error. His equipment looked like it was operating perfectly. Then gradually he dropped more and more points driving him crazy trying to fix his form. Finally the rest got bad enough that he was able to see that it was the rest. There was just a little wear and a little crud that slowed the drop on some shots. 

Most of the better drop aways will function perfectly for many thousands of shots. But they have moving parts and moving parts will eventually wear out. Bad news if it happens on an important shot. Few of us will shoot enough to wear out a rest. So this really isn't a consideration for 99% of archers. 

Which ever rest you choose, be aware of the limitations. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i like both rest ,i do think for hunting the drop away may work easier ,in real windy conditions outside when you are shooting the drop away may keep the arrow on the rest easier.good luck with your decision,Pete53


----------

